

First steps with Vim script - edne
http://edne.net/2015/07/10/first-steps-with-vim-script.html

======
ff_
Very well written, Bravo!

I also didn't know Vimscript, and I've always been curious but without any
discipline to look into it.

Actually it doesn't seem so scary.

